# Eastern spadefoot toad Cutest herp ever!



## ophiophagus (Nov 4, 2009)

I have three of these little guys. They are a year old from WC tadpoles. IMO there are very few herps that are this cute. Ejoy


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent pics.  Luckily they still occur in my neck of the woods in Indiana.  Do not see many unless we get heavy downpours.


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*VERY cute! aww *


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 4, 2009)

loxoscelesfear said:


> Excellent pics.  Luckily they still occur in my neck of the woods in Indiana.  Do not see many unless we get heavy downpours.


Pretty much the same here. You only see em after heavy rains usually after a few days of it. And even then they seem to be in "pockets". In one area you'll see several but a mile away nothing. One of the harder to find toads. I was super excited when I first collected the tadpoles


----------



## tjmi2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Those are indeed cute.  Toads are some of my favorite animals.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 5, 2009)

Spadefoot toads are awesome!  I'd like to get some tadpoles sometime.  Here's a Mexican Spadefoot I caught in AZ this summer.  I love how their pupils are vertical rather than horizontal like in other toads


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Nov 5, 2009)

that spadefoot looks like it has been to the hometown buffet way too many times.


----------



## eelnoob (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pix of some cool toads.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 13, 2009)

Spadefoots one of my favs!  I used to keep them, I would see them out and about all the timeliar: :liar: :liar: ).  Seriously, other than a rain, they were under and out, neat creatures.  I'd drive around at night in the rain out in the country looking for them when I was a teenager, it was fun to come across them.  Good times haha!, what a nerd!


----------

